# Eagle Pack Holistic



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker seems to be having some regurgitation issues since EPH switched to Canola Oil. Has anyone else had this issue since the change?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kim, ours had done so well EP Holistic (for years), but I'm guessing 6-9 months ago they started having problems. That's when I found about the switch in ownership and the new WellPet being formed of the former EP and Wellness. They swore at first there was no change in the formulas, but something was "up" with our crew. We've found the Fromm foods (4 star line) to be a good alternative. www.frommfamily.com


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I am on my last bag of EP (because it's the free bag that we got after buying 12). The only one who's eating it is Duke because a few months ago, Sophie wouldn't touch the EPH any longer. Some people thought it was because she was just being fussy, but now I'm starting to think it was a formula change. She now eats Horizon Legacy, and has no problem with it. Duke is on 1/2 and 1/2 with the EPH, and the Horizon Legacy and we're slowly weaning him onto the HL.

Why oh why do companies think they should fix something that "ain't broke" ??


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is Miss T's story ...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68244
I was told recently that they are no longer EU certified ... but I no longer feed it & haven't investigated ...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The last bag I bought was... different. It stated that they'd eliminated the sodium and something else I'd never heard of. The difference in the bag, and the fact that it no longer said Eagle Pack on it (just Holistic Select) had me baffled, but it's still connected to the EP site. No real point to this, just wondering if anyone has seen the new packaging.

Anyway, it worried me as Jersey has had some reflux type issues in the past that seemed to finally settle down on EP holistic chicken and rice. Since we've opened the new bag, I've been woken up 3 times in the middle of the night with him having an "episode." We have a little under half the bag left... but by the time that starts getting low I'm going to have to make a decision. This thread (and T&T's) doesn't leave me hopeful that it's just a coicidence though. I don't understand why all the companies seem to do this when they have so many very satisfied customers.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for this post! I've noticed in the past several months some digestive problems with Phoebe..I'll give Fromm a try.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a bag of Fromm coming via Petfooddirect. The new EPH bag I have here stated they were now using canola oil. I'm not sure what other differences there are because I wasn't paying much attention.

Tucker seems to be regurgitating, especially in the early morning. He's a poop eater so I didn't want to blame the food. Fromm uses Canola Oil too, so I if I see a difference, then maybe they changed other ingredients I didn't notice too. If he still has a problem, then maybe the canola oil is not his thing, or he has to stop being a potty mouth.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker is on EP Super Premium, but not the holistic. I will have to keep an eye on him for any changes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Phillyfisher said:


> Tucker is on EP Super Premium, but not the holistic. I will have to keep an eye on him for any changes.


You will notice if Tucker has an issue like my Tucker. My husband wears ear plugs. He is sound sensitive, but I even wake up. Lots of lip licking and mouth sounds going on. I know there is burping going on. In fact, he did this a lot when he was on Canidae. His breeder was grooming him and mentioned it. It had stopped on the EPH until recently. It could be something else going on, but not that other people are seeing some similar issues, it helps to know I may not be crazy...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I have a bag of Fromm coming via Petfooddirect. The new EPH bag I have here stated they were now using canola oil. I'm not sure what other differences there are because I wasn't paying much attention.
> 
> Tucker seems to be regurgitating, especially in the early morning. He's a poop eater so I didn't want to blame the food. Fromm uses Canola Oil too, so I if I see a difference, then maybe they changed other ingredients I didn't notice too. If he still has a problem, then maybe the canola oil is not his thing, or he has to stop being a potty mouth.


I hope you'll be pleased with Fromm Kimm. Seems more and more people I hear of are making the switch and finding it a really good food.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Me too! It's a bit more expensive though. What's up with these 30 pound bags? Shadow is on California Natural. I should probably just switch Tucker over to CN, but I wasn't thinking. We shall see...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hhhmmm, my local store sells the duck for 30 lbs (2 -15 lb bags.... for some reason they don't get the 30 lb bags) for $45.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone have recent thoughts on Eagle Pack now that it has been with Wellpet/ Wellness?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Anyone have recent thoughts on Eagle Pack now that it has been with Wellpet/ Wellness?


Our "issues" began after the sale of EP to Berwin which also bought Wellness and then put them both under the Wellpet umbrella.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really miss Eagle Pack as our lower calorie winter food! It made Tally itchy when the formula changed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I really miss Eagle Pack as our lower calorie winter food! It made Tally itchy when the formula changed.


 
We switched Cody from the EP duck to the Fromm 4 star duck. It seems to be the most similar food I could find and he's done super on it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Fromm has a few lower calorie foods. Tucker will be switching to one of their foods with less calories because he seems to gain weigh easily. Those few extra calories really does him in.


----------

